# Asus-P4s800 Help =(



## Basek (May 21, 2007)

Hello, I'm having major problems with my motherboard and getting it to turn on. 
http://www.motherboard.cz/mb/asus/p4s800-mx_l.jpg
^ is it. 
and I'm having problems with hooking in the Power SW, and Reset SW cords. 
I have three cords and I figured they go in the coloured pins at the bottem of my motherboard 

Pins go like this (0 as pins)

Green Black
/\ /\
00 00 00 \ White
00 00 00 /
\/ \/
Red Blue

I don't know where to plug in the Power SW, Reset SW, and HDD LED
any help would be great. 
Problem is that I had a power surge and It fried my power unit (so I think) 
Power still runs through the motherboard and light on the mother board turns on when I have it plugged in. 
So any help or suggestions would be great


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

here is how your motherboard header should be wired


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Reset the cmos, pop out the battery for 10 min after you unplug it.
With a magnifing glass, you will see the motherboards pins marked for the reset and power switch. 
Other rails on that supply could have been damaged.


----------



## Loca (Jan 21, 2008)

im having the same problems with my motherboard i think..
my green light goes on but when i press the power up button nothing happens, if im not mistaken i do think its the way my main power cables are put into the mo-bo..
im not the best at this and ive seen the picture above and it hasnt really helped me a lot..
any of u willing to help?


----------



## Loca (Jan 21, 2008)

ohh dw guys = ] i fixed it
im willing to take a picture of how the cables go in the motherboard if anyone needs it


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes 


please post them :wave:


----------



## Loca (Jan 21, 2008)

Guys trust me take it in to a computer shop, it took them 5 minutes to fix it and only $15 dollars out of my pocket..
no biggie


----------

